# What is this



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Okay what sunfish is this, I caught 5 in a local pond and was positive the other 4 were all bluegill. This one however has me stumped, thoughts?t


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

red ear sunfish is my guess.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

squid_1 said:


> red ear sunfish is my guess.


X2


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks! I can add that too my list of species caught


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shellcracker


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

So has anyone need doing any good panfishing lately ?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Been**


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Done well crappie fishing.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Red Ear - If you caught that in a pond you should look for there beds. There has to be more and probably some good size ones. They are fun to catch with a very light rod - They are very tasty also.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Here's some we caught Tuesday.


----------

